# Lumen LED Halo Rings – A New Dimension of Style



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi folks! CARiD.com is glad to offer you a new product. With Lumen® - LED Halo Rings, you will add unique style to the front of your vehicle and increase the light output. They are available in a variety of diameters and colors for you to choose from. And check out the video we have to find step-by-step installation instructions. What do you think of the product?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Very cool idea. The only thing I don't care for is the greenish color of the halo when not lit up. I'd want it to blend in more with the stock housing. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lumen is my customer how funny... I dont sell their products but I sell the equipment. And components to make their LEDs. I can vouch that this MFG uses quality components. Atleast from what theyve bought from my company

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Patman you do not want to attempt this install in the cold weather . And for petes sake do not put yer headlamp housing in the oven ..yo CARiD where are my wheels you were giving away . I want them NOW !


----------

